# How can i fool websense ??



## raksrules (Jul 11, 2008)

The company where i work, they have installed web sense to block website. They have blocked almost all the existing websites(Ok... I am exaggerating) but they have blocked most of the websites and all the streaming media (cant watch news on ibnlive.com). 
They have blocked all the proxies too. 
Even the latest ones
Is there any workaround ?


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 11, 2008)

Change company


----------



## Pathik (Jul 11, 2008)

^^ +1

BTW, *www.thebestpageintheuniverse.net/c.cgi?u=websense


----------



## raksrules (Jul 11, 2008)

Koi fayda nahi... Almost all companies have followed this


----------



## yogeshm.007 (Jul 11, 2008)

See if this works Opera Mini Demo


----------



## raksrules (Jul 11, 2008)

Damn this is also blocked 
This is the message:

*The Access is Blocked Under: 


"Proxy Avoidance"*



Pathik said:


> ^^ +1
> 
> BTW, *www.thebestpageintheuniverse.net/c.cgi?u=websense




Tried to access this. Giving the following message

*The Access is Blocked Under: *
*"Tasteless"*


I am in Kaala Paani it seems


----------



## mastermunj (Jul 12, 2008)

use proxies like kproxy..


----------



## iMav (Jul 12, 2008)

Do 1 thing, if you want to fool it. Start opening a page, just before it displays the message, press stop and then laugh at the computer


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 12, 2008)

rak007 said:


> Damn this is also blocked
> This is the message:
> 
> *The Access is Blocked Under:
> ...





> They have blocked almost all the existing websites(Ok... I am exaggerating)




lol, You were not exaggerating hehe


----------



## alok4best (Jul 12, 2008)

Easiest way, get a broadband connection at home.


----------



## crystal_pup (Jul 12, 2008)

Bhai company mein kaam nai hai kya tujhe???


----------



## alok4best (Jul 12, 2008)

crystal_pup said:


> Bhai company mein kaam nai hai kya tujhe???


hehehe, nice one..par yaar no one can work all the time, even in office. browsing proves to be a gud brk sometimes


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 14, 2008)

alok4best said:


> hehehe, nice one..par yaar no one can work all the time, even in office. browsing proves to be a gud brk sometimes


 
Not exactly, for some working is good break .


----------



## dreams (Jul 14, 2008)

In my old company thr was websense..we downloaded a utility called GPass..this utility can bypass websense.

If GPass cannot be downloaded, download it elsewhere, use it in your office computer and enjoy.


----------



## casanova (Jul 15, 2008)

iMav said:
			
		

> Do 1 thing, if you want to fool it. Start opening a page, just before it displays the message, press stop and then laugh at the computer



You just gave me laugh of the day. Damn the websense. I can't see the pics posted in some of the thread


----------



## raksrules (Jul 16, 2008)

Same here, no pics are being displayed. 
Websense Hai Hai !!!


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 16, 2008)

use www.imgpire.com for image hosting, its not blocked from websense. btw in my company websense is down from past three days, may be they are going to do a major change in the internet monitoring system .


----------

